# Jerome AZ



## rickyd (Mar 8, 2015)

Anyone here know anything about the motorized bicycle or motorcycle on 89a in the window of a shop in Jerome AZ? Drove by no place to park and shop appeared closed. Neat old looking boardtrack style. Thanks Rick


----------

